

 Do you agree with these best practises for managing EC2? - manyam
http://www.slideshare.net/guestd0b61e/amazon-ec2-application-design

======
amock
This presentation seems pretty outdated with regards to Amazon specifics. The
Ideal Advanced Tools section lists many things that are provided by
CloudWatch:

* Should incorporate auto-scaling configuration services as remediation of performance/load events

* Should incorporate standards-based performance monitoring services

* Allow for automated provisioning of EC2 instances

* Should allow for auto-scaling based on dynamic load evaluation functions

and it also doesn't list RDS which should be included since it talks about
running DBs on AWS. The more general advice seems like it's still valid, but
with the rapid rate of change for cloud services it's important to keep up to
date about what features are offered by cloud providers.

------
manyam
Thanks Amock for the check list. If I find a more recent presentation I will
post it.

